# خطورة رش العطر على الرقبة



## fouad78 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

خطورة رش العطر على الرقبة 








حذر الأطباء في لندن من رش العطر على طرفي الرقبة الذي قد يؤدي الى تكوين بقع واضحة على بشرة الرقبة تسمى Polkodermi

و هذه البقعة لا يمكن ازالتها الا بواسطة الليزر

و يفسر الأطباء ذلك بكون بشرة الرقبة أقل سماكة و أكثر تحسسا من أي منطقة أخرى بالجسم و هي تتعرض لأشعة الشمس

قبل الوجه التي تترك بصمتها و تغير لون البشرة

و مادة الكحول في العطور ليست هي السبب و انما الزيوت الروائح

و لذلك ينصح الخبراء باستعمال العطر في المناطق التي لا تتعرض لأشعة الشمس​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومه صح فعلا غلط ترش العطور على الرقبه والوجه كمان
لانها مع الشمس بتسيب بقع بس انا اعرف  انها بتتعالج كمان بالكريمات مخصصه للبقع دى مش ليزر بس​


----------



## fouad78 (19 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> معلومه صح فعلا غلط ترش العطور على الرقبه والوجه كمان
> لانها مع الشمس بتسيب بقع بس انا اعرف  انها بتتعالج كمان بالكريمات مخصصه للبقع دى مش ليزر بس​



شكرا الك ولمرورك الجميل وتعليقك الرائع الرب يباركك​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (19 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلومة المفيدة 
ربنا يباركك اخي فؤاد


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسي كتير على التنبية يا فؤاد​


----------



## fouad78 (19 ديسمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> شكرا على المعلومة المفيدة
> ربنا يباركك اخي فؤاد



والرب يباركك كمان اختي أنا سعيد بتواصلك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## fouad78 (19 ديسمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ميرسي كتير على التنبية يا فؤاد​



وميرسي أكتر لمرورك الجميل أختي المباركة أنا سعيد بوجودك معنا
الرب يباركك سلام المسيح​


----------



## ارووجة (19 ديسمبر 2008)

يالهوي
ميرسي عالتحذيررررر


----------



## lover_soso (19 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا كتير الك يا فؤاد على المعلومة دي ... الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (19 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااا اخي فؤاد للمعلومات القيمة

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## fouad78 (19 ديسمبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> يالهوي
> ميرسي عالتحذيررررر




هههههههه انتبهي تعمليها
ميرسي كتير لمرورك اختي الرب يباركك​


----------



## fouad78 (19 ديسمبر 2008)

lover_soso قال:


> شكرا كتير الك يا فؤاد على المعلومة دي ... الرب يباركك



أنا بشكر مرورك ومشاركتك بالموضوع
الرب يكون معك اختي المباركة سلام المسيح​


----------



## fouad78 (19 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااا اخي فؤاد للمعلومات القيمة
> 
> سلام المسيح معك



الموضوع بيزداد بركة بمرورك العطر يا عم كليم
الرب يباركك أخي سلام المسيح​


----------



## ponponayah (8 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرسى جداا يا فؤاد 
على التنبية 
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## youhnna (8 أغسطس 2009)

*معلومه مهمه
شكرااااااا فؤاد
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## zezza (8 أغسطس 2009)

معلومة حلوة 
شكرا كتييييييير فؤاد على الموضوع و النتبيه 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Mary Gergees (8 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرررررررسى كتير على المعلومه
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يستر 
ميررررررسى على المعلومه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (9 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرسى فؤاد معلومات مفيدة

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع راااااااااااائع اخى الحبيب
ويستاهل تقييم انا بجد استفدت قوى لانى كنت برش العطر خطأ
الرب يباركك*


----------



## alhor (21 سبتمبر 2009)

الرب يباركك ويعوضك تعب محبتك​


----------



## twety (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا للمعلومه يا فؤاد والتنبيه*
*بس انا كنت قريت دراسه برضه قبل كده*
*ان الرقبه من المناطق الاساسيه اللى يترش فيها البرفان*

*وعلى كل الاحول مشكور يا فندم للتنبيه *


----------



## +bent el malek+ (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى على المعلومة فعلا كلام صحيح 
لانها مناطق حساسة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*يا خبررررررررررر
معلومة مهمة جدا ومكنتش اعرفها 
دحنا دايما بنرش علي وشنا ورقبتنا 
مرسي فؤاد​*


----------



## yousteka (21 سبتمبر 2009)

مررررررررررررررررسي كتير لحضرتك على المغلومة

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مريم رمسيس (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى فؤاد بجد المعلومه دى انا مكنتش اعرفها واكيد استفدت 
منها كتير ميرسى


----------



## mero_engel (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*تحذير مهم فعلا *
*وانا سمعت قبل كده بخطوره رش البرفان علي الرقيه*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## جيلان (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*لا الى بتتعرض للشمس ولا الى مش بتتعرض
انا بصراحة بحطه على الملابس بس 
تبقع بقى ولا متبقعش احسن ما جسمى هو الى يبقع هههههههههههههه
بس البرفان الشفاف ده بيظبط يعنى حتى لو على ملابس بيضاء
ميرسى فؤاد للموضوع الجميل المسيح يباركك*


----------



## fouad78 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> *ميرسى جداا يا فؤاد ​*
> *على التنبية *
> 
> *يسوع يباركك*​


 
ويباركك كمان اختي المباركة

شكرا لمرورك الجميل​


----------



## fouad78 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

youhnna قال:


> *معلومه مهمه*
> *شكرااااااا فؤاد*
> *ربنا يباركك*


 
ويباركك عزيزي يوحنا سلام ونعمة​


----------



## fouad78 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

zezza قال:


> معلومة حلوة
> شكرا كتييييييير فؤاد على الموضوع و النتبيه
> ربنا يباركك


 
مرورك أجمل الرب يبارك حياتك سلام ونعمة​


----------



## fouad78 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

mary gergees قال:


> *ميرررررررسى كتير على المعلومه​*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 

ميرسي لمرورك والرب يبارك حياتك كمان​


----------



## fouad78 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ربنا يستر
> ميررررررسى على المعلومه
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 

ولا يهمك عزيزي كله بقعة بس مش أكتر

منور الموضوع سلام ونعمة​


----------



## fouad78 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى فؤاد معلومات مفيدة*​
> 
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


 

تعجبني دعوتك الرب يفرح قلب الجميع يا رب

شكرا لمرورك الجميل الرب يباركك​


----------



## fouad78 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *موضوع راااااااااااائع اخى الحبيب
> ويستاهل تقييم انا بجد استفدت قوى لانى كنت برش العطر خطأ
> الرب يباركك*


 

هذا من لطفك وذوقك وعلى فكرة أنا دائما برشها هيك غلط ولا صح مش بيهمني :hlp:

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل سلام ونعمة​


----------



## fouad78 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

alhor قال:


> الرب يباركك ويعوضك تعب محبتك​


 

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل سلام ونعمة​


----------



## fouad78 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

twety قال:


> *شكرا للمعلومه يا فؤاد والتنبيه*
> *بس انا كنت قريت دراسه برضه قبل كده*
> *ان الرقبه من المناطق الاساسيه اللى يترش فيها البرفان*
> 
> *وعلى كل الاحول مشكور يا فندم للتنبيه *


 

صحيح هي دي الطريقة الأفضل حتى يستطيعوا شمها وقت السلام

على كل حال أنا برش مش بيهمني


ميرسي لمرورك الجميل سلام ونعمة​


----------



## fouad78 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

mana_mana قال:


> ميرسى على المعلومة فعلا كلام صحيح ​
> 
> 
> لانها مناطق حساسة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


 

ميرسي لمرورك وتعليقك الجميل الرب يحفظك دائما بنعمته​


----------



## fouad78 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *يا خبررررررررررر​*
> *معلومة مهمة جدا ومكنتش اعرفها *
> *دحنا دايما بنرش علي وشنا ورقبتنا *
> 
> *مرسي فؤاد *​


 

وميرسي ليكي والرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## fouad78 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

yousteka قال:


> مررررررررررررررررسي كتير لحضرتك على المغلومة​
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 

وميررررررررررررررررررررررسي لمرورك وتشجيعك

والرب يبارك حياتك كمان منورة​


----------



## fouad78 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مريم رمسيس قال:


> ميرسى فؤاد بجد المعلومه دى انا مكنتش اعرفها واكيد استفدت
> منها كتير ميرسى


 

ميرسي اختي المباركة الرب يحفظك دائما أبدا​


----------



## fouad78 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *تحذير مهم فعلا *​
> 
> *وانا سمعت قبل كده بخطوره رش البرفان علي الرقيه*
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 

مرورك وتشجيعك يا ميرو كمان مهم الرب يبارك حياتك سلام ونعمة​


----------



## fouad78 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *لا الى بتتعرض للشمس ولا الى مش بتتعرض*
> *انا بصراحة بحطه على الملابس بس *
> *تبقع بقى ولا متبقعش احسن ما جسمى هو الى يبقع هههههههههههههه*
> *بس البرفان الشفاف ده بيظبط يعنى حتى لو على ملابس بيضاء*
> *ميرسى فؤاد للموضوع الجميل المسيح يباركك*


 
أنا صراحة حطيتها فترة على القميص لما بقع صرت أحط مرة تانية على الرقبة

أنا بعكسك أبقع أنا ولا يبقع القميص ههههههههههههههههه

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل سلام ونعمة​


----------

